# Abzocke im Internet - Betroffene gesucht



## Fernsehen (9 Juni 2008)

Guten Tag,

für einen TV-Beitrag zum Thema *"Abzocke im Internet"* suche ich
Menschen, denen so etwas schon mal passiert ist und die Interesse daran haben,
ihre Geschichte öffentlich zu machen und so auch andere Menschen zu warnen. 

Der Beitrag soll demnächste in Sat.1 laufen, deshalb würde ich mich über
schnelles Feedback freuen.

Für Rückfragen stehe ich jederzeit gerne zur Verfügung.



Meine Email: [email protected]

Oder Tel.: 030-61681-0



Vielen Dank und beste Grüße

Katrin Hamann


----------



## webwatcher (9 Juni 2008)

*AW: Abzocke im Internet - Betroffene gesucht*

Der Aufruf ist mit den Forenbetreibern  abgestimmt


----------



## blizzy (9 Juni 2008)

*AW: Abzocke im Internet - Betroffene gesucht*

Der beste Kandidat wäre doch wolfsburger, der hat sogar einen eigenen youtube-Clip:smile:


----------



## HUmax (9 Juni 2008)

*AW: Abzocke im Internet - Betroffene gesucht*

Dann wird in Kürze wieder was in Akte zu sehen sein.

Geht es um eine bestimmte Masche oder um das Allgemeine Gebaren der Nutzlosbranche?


----------



## touchdown12 (11 Juni 2008)

*AW: Abzocke im Internet - Betroffene gesucht*

hallo
ich hätte da was ist auch schon an akte 08 gegangen geht um happy passion.
hatte letztes jahr ne ähnliche nummer mit genealogie.com oder so ähnlich. 
gruß touchdown12


----------



## Aka-Aka (11 Juni 2008)

*AW: Abzocke im Internet - Betroffene gesucht*

falls jmd weiß, worum es geht, bitte pn
Danke


----------



## Pumphut (1 Juli 2008)

*AW: Abzocke im Internet - Betroffene gesucht*

Hallo,
ich suche Betroffene die mit "true-Money.com" Erfahrung haben,wo das Versprechen von 29,99 € auf unendlichen Reichtum versprochen wird.
Gruß, Pumphut


----------



## HUmax (1 Juli 2008)

*AW: Abzocke im Internet - Betroffene gesucht*

Wer meint durch ein in Deutschland verbotenes dubioses Schneeballsystem reich zu werden, soll die 30 US-Dollar als Lehrgeld abschreiben. Reich werden höchstens die die hinter den Schmu stecken. Bezweifel aber, dass die Leute dann schlauer werden. Wenn einer kommt, man kann durch Luft schnappen Millionen machen, wird das sicherlich auch abgekauft.


----------



## Captain Picard (1 Juli 2008)

*AW: Abzocke im Internet - Betroffene gesucht*



Pumphut schrieb:


> ich suche Betroffene die mit "true-Money.com" Erfahrung haben,wo das Versprechen von 29,99 € auf unendlichen Reichtum versprochen wird.


Das "System"  scheint schon länger zu existieren.  Vor zwei Jahren hatte 
jemand  in einem Forum danach gefragt und hat wohl eingesehen, um was für
 ein "System" es sich handelt.
Einer der wenigen Treffer, der keine Werbung ist.  Vermute mal, dass diejenigen, 
die auf sowas reinfallen, sich schämen darüber zu berichten

- Was haltet Ihr von True-Money ?? :: MLM Infos & News Community


----------



## russeliana (3 Juli 2008)

*AW: Abzocke im Internet - Betroffene gesucht*

schau unter w*w.namens-info.de

LG. russeliana:wall:


----------

